# American flyer coupler tips



## Yaz7 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello all . I run American flyer S gauge trains. Sometimes the knuckler coupler would come undone while the trains were running. Does anyone remember the trick you can do by cutting off a piece of styrofoam and inserting it somewhere in the coupler? Let me know. Thanks in advance , Bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the site, lot's of super people here with all sorts of knowledge.. As far as your posting goes, that's a new one on me.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am not familiar with that tip or trick either. But just guessing, I would think a piece between the weight
and bottom of coupler would work. As long as the weight stays down coupler should stay closed.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Yaz7 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks guys . Keep 'em comin" !


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Never heard of that fix either. The first thing that comes to mind is to keep the couplers oiled so the weight stays down. I have noticed the if that shaft holding the weight is a little corroded or sticks, the coupler will not fully engage and will open. I always lubricate all moving parts in the coupler meaning the spring area and the weight shaft. After applying oil on the shaft I move it up and down several times to make sure the shaft moves freely in the slot. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I would not put styrofoam on my coupler pins. Sooner or later bits of it or all of it will be laying in the track. If Kenny's lubrication tips do not solve it then a new coupler is needed.


----------



## Yaz7 (Feb 12, 2021)

AFGP9 said:


> Never heard of that fix either. The first thing that comes to mind is to keep the couplers oiled so the weight stays down. I have noticed the if that shaft holding the weight is a little corroded or sticks, the coupler will not fully engage and will open. I always lubricate all moving parts in the coupler meaning the spring area and the weight shaft. After applying oil on the shaft I move it up and down several times to make sure the shaft moves freely in the slot.
> 
> Kenny





mopac said:


> I am not familiar with that tip or trick either. But just guessing, I would think a piece between the weight
> and bottom of coupler would work. As long as the weight stays down coupler should stay closed.
> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you , all of you , for your ideas . I will try oiling the couplers and see how it goes . Now that I am rethinking everything in my head , some of my rolling stock is converted link couplers that my have to be adjusted. Also I have 2 re - railers on my layout that I will check as well. I have heard over the years that the plastic can warp between the rails and cause the some height differences that may cause the couplers to come undone. Still would like to hear more about the styrofoam fix. Thanks again, Bob


----------

